# I put together a new Intro for my You Tube Channel



## Windwalker7 (Mar 2, 2015)

I put this together with clips from some of my videos on my channel. I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## Jeff Nevil (Mar 10, 2015)

I love this. Really like how the story went! How did you edit this? I'm interested in doing something similar.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Mar 10, 2015)

I used Windows Movie Maker to edit it. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 11, 2015)

very nice. now if we could get you to come and do the PA GTG.


----------

